# Cheap Home Air Condition



## Nor777 (Nov 8, 2011)

I ran across this website a few years back, lost it but I came aross it again. 
It has some good points some of it I'm not to sure about. 
Give it a look and let me know what you think.
http://mb-soft.com/solar/intake.html


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

When I built my house I actually had it all laid out and started to install this system but had to give it up due to elevation problems, house and ground level found out I couldent get it deep enough to make it work good.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Even if I never used the information, that stuff is fascinating.
Thanks!

This stuff is a must read, all of it. Just figured I'd link to some other stuff on the page. Those links with their info should be stickies!
Alternative water heater


----------

